# Warming barrel



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

The kids are due to be here in December. I'm wondering if I will need a warming barrel or not. We are in central Florida and it usually doesn't get much below freezing. We may get a light frost at that time. At what temperature do I need to worry about a warming barrel? For how long do the kids usually use a warming barrel?

These will be the first kids born here and I'm excited and nervous.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I live in central Texas...we can get pretty cold here. I don't use any heating source. I have tried heat lamps for super tiny babies but I never could sleep while I used them lol..too worried. I make sure mom and kids have a draft free shelter and plenty of bedding to snuggle down in...I also provide small dog houses with a good amount of bedding that only the kids can fit in...this provides additional protecting from drafts...they are close to mom for feeding time but the kids usually all pile up in one house to help keep warm.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.

I use the heat lamps for newborns, I give them 3 nights with it, sometimes 2 if really strong.
If I have weak kids, I will allow it longer until strong enough. I do not use barrel heating either
We at times will dip down to 28 degree's.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

It's rare for us to hit 28*. Usually that would be in January and the kids should be about a month old at that point. I have a heat lamp I could set up with little problem. I guess that would give them the extra heat if they truly need it. It's months away and I am so nervous.
Why do you want to make sure that the mom can't get to the heating lamp area?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Heating barrel would be fine to use. So would a heat lamp. I'd rather be prepared. If you don't use them, at least you have them ready to go.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm always so nervous about setting the barn on fire! I did use a heating lamp and "slept" (ha ha) in the pen all night. Would little dog coats provide enough heat in very cold weather or should I bite the bullet and use the barrels? I am in Ohio - it can get really cold! I have also brought them in the house and taken them out every 3 hours to nurse......


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Why do you want to make sure that the mom can't get to the heating lamp area?


you usually would have the lamps lower for kids..mom can get burned, knock it down or even kick the kids out from under it and steal the seat


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

I've bought all of my supplies to make my warming barrel and my husband seems to think I need to do it differently instead. Not a huge issue as I can slap a warming barrel together in a very short time and have other avenues of providing heat. This will be our first kidding so I think he's just worried and wanting to make sure they are as comfortable as possible. Of course, not wanting me to just do the tried and true method is irritating to me but that's okay. I can bend.

He's worried about our HQ getting upset that the kids are in a warming barrel without being able to get in herself and kicking it or something to get to them. So he suggests a heating pad wrapped in a towel under the hay in their dog house or a small radiant heater (we have a few lying around). Honestly, I think HQ would be fine but I'll humor him.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

New mothers will often stand with their head inside the warming barrel. Obviously you want that opening where the kids can get in and the doe can't. I've seen some smart does lay down right in front of the opening with the kids in there like they wanted a break, or wanted them to stay warm. If you are using the plastic barrels, you can take 2.5 - 3 inch hex screws and drill them right through the "lip" and into solid wood. I put the barrels in a corner and drill them tight to the corner. I have very little problems with the barrels and would hate to go back to kidding without them. I think they are very safe.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Here's a pic of one of my barrels being put to use.


----------

